# Switching degree programs in rotp



## Dilanger (2 Aug 2009)

Hi I know there are other threads on this topic but I need clear up a few things. I just got my call that i was accept to the RMC as Air ops(I'm going for pilot, I passed Aircrew but failed the acso test) anyways my degree program is the aeronautical engineering program and I here engineering is very hard...I love math and physics and I really what to learn how to do all the cool stuff engineers do but my question is.
Because I am told  that after your first year the final decision on you "mosid"? is based heavly on your grades.....so my question is should I and am I allowed to switch my degree program to something less intense like a physic's degree or something to better my chances of having higher marks...

I apologize for the poor sentence structure and formations.....


----------



## benny88 (6 Aug 2009)

I know someone who switched degree programs. They also switched out of an engineering program, but as they were in an engineering trade, they also switched trades. This was before the Air/Land/Sea   Ops/Support  trade grouping.

I'm not sure how or if it's done now.


----------



## Marshall (6 Aug 2009)

I am not so sure it is based solely on your marks, as they interview you again to figure out your trade. But I am guessing that someone with 80's in an Engineering degree is just as capable for a trade as someone with a 90's average in a less intensive degree. It probably also depends on the relevancy of your degree to your trade you want. But this is all a IF your marks are the deciding factor for your trade, which I do not believe is the case - as it is the whole package they look at. 

No expert here though.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Aug 2009)

It comes to mind that switching your course of study may also indicate a lack of "stick-to-it-iveness" on your part.  Just a thought.  *shrugs*


----------



## Dilanger (6 Aug 2009)

naw it's not that i dont want to do the engineering program, i just want to make sure i'm in the program that will give me the best chances of getting offered a pilot position after first year.....but ya if an 80% engineering is gunna counted as lets say a 90% in some less intense arts degree then i'm good, I just here its a real hard program and i dont want to handicap my chances of pilot by choosing one of the harder programs...


----------



## George Wallace (6 Aug 2009)

Nothing impresses the Troops more than a potential superior who is illiterate and looking for the easiest way into a higher position.


----------



## Dilanger (6 Aug 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nothing impresses the Troops more than a potential superior who is illiterate and looking for the easiest way into a higher position.



Just for your information, My English is bad because I'm not only dyslexic, but it's my second language. Secondly It was a Captain  at my CFRC that said it might be a good thing to look into, Finally, Looks like you'll be a great officer, troops really want a superior who makes them feel like shit every time they have a general question or idea, but really thanks for the help.....

My final response is that the are a 1000 different type's of officer's in the Canadian Forces, who are you to judge who will make a good officer or not?


----------



## George Wallace (6 Aug 2009)

Just to add to what another poster has already said; yes you will be able to change programs.  You will be assessed, as they pointed out, and perhaps if your marks are poor, dropped from the Entry Program.  If it is your first year, you should have little problems in either case.

I have known an ROTP candidate who changed programs when he did poorly in his first year.  35 years later he is retiring.  He did not achieve any signifigant rank as those achieved by his peers at the end of his career.  A point that you may take into consideration, as to how well you can keep high marks, and what program or Degree you switch to.


----------



## Dilanger (6 Aug 2009)

k ya thanks, I think i'll Stay in the program I'm in and see what happens, Just eat sleep study and train i guess, It looks like no matter what program the higher the marks the more success in the future you'll have. I was more into sports and only got high 80's low 90's in high school, didn't really try too hard. Looks like i'll just need to adapt and learn to handle the greater course load, after all it is the RMC can't expect anything but the best..


----------

